# A few pics from Transfagarasan - Romania's best driving road



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi everyone,

These are some pictures I took last year but never got around in posting them. Top Gear fans probably heard of this mountain road, the TG crew did a show here about an year ago I think.

I really is a spectacular driving road, shame it's not maintained properly. But I'll let the pictures do the talking... :driver:













































































































Hope you liked the pics! :wave:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

OMG how much fun does that look!!!


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Only thing to say is WOW!


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

M3 plus that road = heaven.

great pics.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Superb pics!!

Is it always as crowded as that?   :lol::lol:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Great pics. :thumb: I bet a tilt shift would look pretty good on a few of them, Scalextric springs to mind! 


Maxtor.


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Awesome!:thumb:


----------



## myles (Jul 6, 2006)

Stunning, thanks for the pics!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

toni said:


>


Quality shot



Maxtor said:


> ...Scalextric springs to mind!


Yeh deffo, high speed banking anyone? :thumb:

drew


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thats not a road its a scallectrics track:lol:
Looks fantastic


----------



## Tomas s (Nov 2, 2008)

my uncle tells me i was there in 1996. on holiday. i dont remember. but i aparently was sick the whole bus ride. 

and i was 10 years old. hehe


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice car to take down it as well :thumb:


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

Imagine if that was the road you used on your daily commute!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

^^
Was just about to post the same comment, wake up looking forward to the drive to work.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

What a fantastic driving road..


----------

